# Rifle River Conditions



## huntnfish247 (Feb 5, 2007)

Hey all, Just wondering what the rifle is looking like. I have a buddy coming up this weekend and we were going to fish the rifle on the fly. I am new to fly fishing, does the dry fly action shut down when the water is dirty? I would think so as it would be hard to see the top for the fish. If the water is up and dirty do you think we would do good tossing streamers or spinners over dry fly? Just trying to get some info. Thanks 

Aaron


----------



## tcriver (Nov 3, 2008)

bright colored streamers with rattles are deadly when the waters discolored


----------



## Sage XP (Apr 25, 2006)

We have received 2 1/4" inches of rain over the last few days. The river is up and stained. Perfect streamer weather right now and with the cloudy wet forecast for the weekend. Don't rule dry fly fishing out. Things will happen earlier and be more drawn out with the current conditions. The water still is warm - relatively speaking. Good luck.


----------

